# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  API Migration

## RobDog888

Hello MS VB Team,

Seems that with the popularity of APIs we would think that newer versions of VB would incorporate them into easy function calls and be internally defined by default so we dont have to always be declaring them. True we could create a class for them for reuse in all our projects but it would be nicer to have them built in.

Is there any plans to embed them or could you tell us why its not feasible or done?

Thanks

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Hi RobDog,

Could you expand on examples of APIs you'd like to see incorporated?  

In many cases it's feasible - we just need to hear enough feedback to prioritize for a particular release.

Thanks,
Paul

----------


## RobDog888

Hi Paul,

The most used APIs I see in .NET are:

FindWindow
FindWindowEx
SendMessage
PostMessage

There probably is more (perhaps other members can add their most used ones) but I think these are the core. We can use the process class for some stuff but I am always finding that I am using these in many apps.

I think in doing automation of another app or webbrowser they are used. The SendKeys are just to flakey an unreliable to use and these 4 for the most part can more solidly replace SendKeys.

Thanks

----------


## Lord Orwell

i am not sure if there's another way i overlooked, but i also use the getasynckeystate to read mouse buttons.  I found a .net command to read the cursor position, but i don't see any way to read the mouse buttons.

----------

